# can you check to see who holds the license in a pub



## ney001 (24 Sep 2008)

Hi Guys

Is there a register of pub license holders accessible to the public, how would somebody check to see if a license was granted?


----------



## Conshine (24 Sep 2008)

There should be a notice above the door - Its a small notice, but should be there.


----------



## ney001 (24 Sep 2008)

Conshine said:


> There should be a notice above the door - Its a small notice, but should be there.



Is there anyway of checking online? - is this information available to the public?


----------



## ClubMan (24 Sep 2008)

The original poster seems to want to look at a register of (all?) licensees rather than going around to specific pubs!


----------



## ney001 (24 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> The original poster seems to want to look at a register of (all?) licensees rather than going around to specific pubs!



correct


----------



## ramble (24 Sep 2008)

The District Court for the area in which the pub is located keeps a register.  They will charge you to inspect it.


----------

